# VTT met twee infinitieven



## Frank06

Hoi,

Enkele dagen geleden stootte ik op een stukje theorie in verband met het perfectum (VTT). 

(1) Ik *ben* gisteren *gaan wandelen*.
Hier is er uiteraard geen vuiltje aan de lucht: om een of andere reden heeft het Nederlands hier twee infinitieven, in plaats van een participium en infinitief (iets als *"Ik ben wandelen gegaan").

Maar hier had ik nog nooit bij stilgestaan :
(2a) Zij *heeft* kunnen blijven.
(2b) Zij *is* kunnen blijven.

(3a) Hij *heeft* moeten komen.
(3b) Hij *is* moeten komen.

Mijn vraag gaat _niet_ over welke constructie _grammaticaal correct_ is of zou zijn (tussen haakjes, ik heb uiteraard al gekeken in de ANS en die laat ons weten dat beide constructies dik in orde zijn).

Mijn vraag is wat jullie _meestal gebruiken_ en wat jullie _denken_ van de constructie die jullie niet (of minder) gebruiken.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Suehil

Voor mij, 'zij is kunnen blijven' en 'hij is moeten komen' klinken raar in mijn oren; ik zou ze nooit gebruiken.


----------



## HKK

Voor mij is het net omgekeerd. Ik zou alleen de constructies met 'zijn' gebruiken. Vooral "Hij heeft moeten komen" klinkt moeilijk, ik denk dat ik er twee keer over zou moeten nadenken als ik het hoorde.


----------



## Suehil

Kan het zijn dat het een NL/Be verschil is?


----------



## nv1962

In mijn geteisterde oren neigen zulke modaliteit infinitieven (kunnen, mogen, moeten, willen, laten, gaan...) meestal meer naar _hebben_ dan _zijn._ "Wij zijn kunnen blijven genieten van de fraaie omgeving" (toe maar: vier opeenvolgende infinitieven!) klinkt daarom voor mij niet zo geslaagd als: "Wij hebben kunnen blijven genieten van de muziek".


----------



## Joannes

Ik gebruik *zijn*.


----------



## moldo

Frank06 said:


> Hoi,
> 
> (2a) Zij *heeft* kunnen blijven.
> (2b) Zij *is* kunnen blijven.
> 
> (3a) Hij *heeft* moeten komen.
> (3b) Hij *is* moeten komen.
> 
> Mijn vraag is wat jullie _meestal gebruiken_ en wat jullie _denken_ van de constructie die jullie niet (of minder) gebruiken.
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Frank


 
Ik zal bovenstaande constructies NOOIT gebruiken, omdat zij niet goed klinken. In plaats hiervan gewoon: 
2c Zij kon blijven
3c Hij moest komen


----------



## Lopes

Ik sluit me geheel bij moldo aan


----------



## CapnPrep

moldo said:


> Ik zal bovenstaande constructies NOOIT gebruiken, omdat zij niet goed klinken. In plaats hiervan gewoon:
> 2c Zij kon blijven
> 3c Hij moest komen


Je kan niet in alle contexten de kwestie ontwijken op deze manier! In deze zinnen van de E-ANS, bij voorbeeld:                                  (87a)                                                                                                       Ze _heeft_ daar sindsdien nooit meer naartoe _willen_                                       gaan.                                                                    
                                  (87b)                                                                                                                                      Ze _is_ daar sindsdien nooit meer naartoe _willen_ gaan.
​Ik denk dat het imperfectum hier uitgesloten is. (Er wordt aangenomen dat ze nu nog altijd niet wil gaan, dat ze niet dood is, e.z.v.)


----------



## Joannes

Ik ben er redelijk zeker van dat moldo en Lopes gewoon *ze wou er sindsdien niet meer heen* kunnen zeggen. In Vlaanderen zou 87 (versie b) zeker beter zijn.


----------



## optimistique

Frank06 said:


> (2a) Zij *heeft* kunnen blijven.
> (2b) Zij *is* kunnen blijven.
> 
> (3a) Hij *heeft* moeten komen.
> (3b) Hij *is* moeten komen.



Ik zou 100% zeker (2b) zeggen. (2a) klinkt problematisch voor mij (ook al kan ik het niet rationeel onderbouwen en zou het me niet eens verbazen als ik het onbewust zou gebruiken).

Bij (3) weet ik het echter 100% zeker dat ik niet weet  wat ik zou gebruiken. Ik zal eens opletten, of ik zo'n zin spontaan uit en wat ik dan zeg .


----------



## depol

Ik zou zeggen 2b en 3b.  
Mijn intuitie zegt me dat ik in beide gevallen het hulpwerkwoord zijn moet gebruiken omdat zij IS gebleven, en omdat hij IS gekomen.
(Ik weet dat in de Italiaanse grammatica een soortgelijke regel bestaat: sono dovuto andare, vs. ho dovuto mangiare).
Depol


----------



## Peterdg

> -Pauline heeft met de trein naar den Haag moeten gaan


Ook deze zin zou ik persoonlijk nooit gebruiken. 
Wel:
-Pauline *is* met de trein naar den Haag moeten gaan.

Maar, ... ook persoonlijke voorkeur.


----------



## Ktke

Ik gebruik altijd zijn, maar intuïtief vind ik dat wel een beetje dialect klinken. Heeft zou ik echter nooit gebruiken, moest ik toch proberen om mooi Nederlands te spreken zou ik waarschijnlijk ook gaan voor 'ze kon daar blijven' of 'ze wou daar sindsdien niet meer heen gaan'. Maar blijkbaar is de constructie met 'zijn' dus wel aanvaardbaar . Ik zou ze nochtans niet in mijn thesis zetten ofzo...


----------



## Timidinho

Lijkt dus een verschil tussen noord en zuid.

Ook ik zeg hebben, en juist omdat het is zij HEEFT gekund en zij HEEFT gemoeten.
Precies tegengestelde van wat depol zegt. Misschien is dat ook de reden voor het verschil? Dat de een de persoonsvorm koppelt aan het eerste infinitief, en de ander die juist koppelt aan het laatste infinitief.
Maar dat zou dan denk ik toch komen door wat je gewend bent te horen/te zeggen. Want voor mij klinkt het idioot "hebben" (of "zijn" dan in dit geval) te koppelen naar het laatste werkwoord.


----------



## Peterdg

Timidinho said:


> Misschien is dat ook de reden voor het verschil? Dat de een de persoonsvorm koppelt aan het eerste infinitief, en de ander die juist koppelt aan het laatste infinitief.
> Maar dat zou dan denk ik toch komen door wat je gewend bent te horen/te zeggen. Want voor mij klinkt het idioot "hebben" (of "zijn" dan in dit geval) te koppelen naar het laatste werkwoord.


Naar mijn taalgevoel heeft het niets te maken met de volgorde van de werkwoorden maar met de kernbetekenis.

De kern is "Zij is met de trein naar den Haag gegaan.". "Zij heeft naar den Haag gemoeten." is zinloos. Bij de kern wordt dan een bepaling "moeten" toegevoegd. Et voilà.


----------



## lichterflug

Sorry, dit klinkt voor geen meter. Gebruik dat soort constructies gewoon niet. Ik hoor ze ook nooit en als schrijver van een boek of krant kun je er evenmin al te vaak mee wegkomen denk ik.


----------



## lichterflug

Hoewel de volgende zin wel correct en normaal is (hoewel het niet mijn voorkeur geniet):

Hij heeft zijn werk moeten doen. 

Waarschijnlijk ligt het hier dus aan een slecht gekozen voorbeeld. Met 'zijn' kan ik me geen zin bedenken met twee infinitieven.


----------



## Grytolle

Opeenstapeling van infinitieven is m.i. zowat het meest typische voor het Nederlands wat er bestaat. Ik sta versteld van hoe sommigen hier ze niettemin niet aanvaardbaar vinden.



> Naar mijn taalgevoel heeft het niets te maken met de volgorde van de  werkwoorden maar met de kernbetekenis.


Dat hebt ge goed gezien, denk ik. Sommigen congrueren met het zinswerkwoord (_Zij is (1) _kunnen (2) _blijven (3)._), anderen met het werkwoord dat ..na de persoonsvorm komt bij normale werkwoordsvolgorde (_Zij heeft (1) kunnen (2) blijven (3)._)


----------



## Peterdg

> Ik sta versteld van hoe sommigen hier ze niettemin niet aanvaardbaar vinden.


Ik ook.


----------



## Timidinho

Grytolle said:


> Opeenstapeling van infinitieven is m.i. zowat het meest typische voor het Nederlands wat er bestaat. Ik sta versteld van hoe sommigen hier ze niettemin niet aanvaardbaar vinden.
> 
> Dat hebt ge goed gezien, denk ik. Sommigen congrueren met het zinswerkwoord (_Zij is (1) _kunnen (2) _blijven (3)._), anderen met het werkwoord dat ..na de persoonsvorm komt bij normale werkwoordsvolgorde (_Zij heeft (1) kunnen (2) blijven (3)._)


Dat is wat ik zei dus.


----------



## Grytolle

Timidinho said:


> Dat is wat ik zei dus.


Oei, goed gezien jij ook dan!!


----------



## jblusse

Als Amsterdammer zal ik ook nog maar even toevoegen dat opties B mij heel raar in de oren klinken. Als ik het in een te proeflezen tekst zou vinden, zou ik zeker denken dat het een slordigheidsfout van de schrijver betrof. 

Grappig! Wist niet dat dat (in het zuiden?) een gebruikelijke constructie is.


----------



## Timidinho

Omgekeerd zouden Belgen dus zeggen
- zij heeft blijven rennen
En Nederlanders
- zij is blijven rennen

?


----------



## jblusse

Ik zou als Nederlander inderdaad "zij is blijven rennen" zeggen.


----------



## Peterdg

Ik (België) zou ook zeggen "zij is blijven rennen".

En nu weet ik ook niet meer hoe we het hier doen.

Ik zou zeggen: "ze heeft moeten rennen", "ze heeft gisteren moeten overwerken", "ze is gisteren blijven overwerken", "ze is met de trein moeten gaan".

Indien iemand hier nog een systeem in ziet, dan hoor ik het graag.

EDIT: 
En ik denk ook juist nog aan "Ze is naar huis moeten rennen" (vergelijk met "ze heeft moeten rennen (bv. om de trein te halen)")


----------



## Pepinos

Ik (Be) zou (ook?) zeggen:

"ze is blijven rennen."

maar wel:

"ze heeft moeten rennen."

Bijgevolg heeft het niet echt met de kernboodschap te maken, die lijkt me allebei "rennen", waar ik overigens eerder "lopen" zou gebruiken, maar da's een andere discussie.


----------

